# EZ-7000 keyboard issue



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

My PC specs:


```
CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E4600 @ 2.40GHz
Mainboard: Intel 945GCT-M (CPU 1)
Memory: 2.00 GB Dual-Channel DDR2 @ 332MHz (5-5-5-15)
Hard Drive: 932GB Seagate ST31000528AS ATA Device (SATA)
Video: iIntel 82945G Express Chipset Family
Sound: High Definition Audio Device
CD Rom: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH20NS10 ATA Device, ATAPI iHAS224 B ATA Device
Power Supply: Powerlink LPK2-30 500W
Printer: Lexmark X5450
OS: Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate 32-bit SP1
```
I am using an EZ-7000 smart office keyboard. Here are its specifications:


```
Part Number:
EZ-7000SB

General
Packaged Quantity
 1.0 

Device Type
 Keyboard - Wired 

Interface
 PS/2 

Form factor
 External 

Input Device
Ergonomic Design
 Yes 

Input Device:Connectivity Technology
 Wired 

Features
 Palm rest 

Hot Keys Function
 Office,
 Multimedia,
 Internet browsing,
 Volume 

Expansion / Connectivity
Interfaces
 1.0 x USB - 4 pin USB Type A 

Connections
 1.0 x USB - Generic - 4 pin USB Type A,
 1.0 x Keyboard - 6 pin mini-DIN (PS/2 style) 

Miscellaneous
Color
 Silver 

Cables Included
 1.0 x Keyboard cable 

Compliant Standards
 FCC 

Software / System Requirements
OS Required
 Microsoft Windows 98/ME/NT/2000/XP
```
The issue:

Often times, my keyboard does not respond to any of my keystrokes. Simply unplugging and replugging the USB cable into my computer provides a temporary fix, until it happens again. Through trial and error, I have noticed that when the keyboard does not respond to any of my keystrokes, the green light corresponding with the "1" is not illuminated. When I proceed to unplug and replug the keyboard and it then words, the green "1" light is now lit. _(Refer to image below)_










The keyboard is very scare and thus very difficult to find information on. I purchased it years ago at an electronic shop. I would like to know whether there is a way to troubleshoot it or if I should start considering buying a new keyboard.

I managed to find some information pertaining to the keyboard's key functions. Hopefully it will serve you well in understanding and possible fixing the issue.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

hi,

have you tested the keyboard on another computer? or another one on yours to determine if keyboard fualt or pc.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

I do have access to test the keyboard on another computer, however, I have tested the keyboard on all of the USB slots on my computer and they all provide the same result (the issue). Also, I do not have another keyboard to troubleshoot with.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Solidify said:


> I do have access to test the keyboard on another computer


Test the keyboard on the other computer.

The EZ-7000 uses a PS/2 connector, so if you're using a PS/2-to-USB adapter, try another one. Also, if you're plugging the keyboard into a USB hub, try plugging it directly into the back of the computer.

Are there any red or yellow flags in Device Manager?


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Sorry, that was a typo. I meant to say I "don't" have access to test the keyboard on another computer, hence the "also do not" in the sentence that followed.

The keyboard does not use a PS/2 connector. This is a photo of it. It uses two separate USB ends.









I have two USB-to-PS/2 adapters like these: 









I do not have the PS/2-to-USB adapter, and frankly, I don't think it would serve me a purpose since my keyboard is USB. Also, I have tried plugging the keyboard (both USB ends) into all the available USB ports on my computer (both the hubs and those behind the computer) but all result in the same dilemma.

No red or yellow flags as you can see:


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Sorry, my mistake. I was looking at the spec sheet on Amazon which only mentioned PS/2, and your first post which says "Interface: PS/2"


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Hm, I guess I should appologize too then. Nonetheless, what are my options given the circumstances?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The best option is to try the keyboard on another PC or try another keyboard on your PC so you can determine the source of the problem.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Even if I tried another keyboard on my computer, the fact that the keyboard wouldn't be the same make and model as my current EZ-7000 keyboard would imply that the issue (if still present), would not be the same as was with my current EZ-7000 model. Therefore, in my opinion, troubleshooting with another keyboard wouldn't prove to be as helpful as using my current EZ-7000 keyboard on another computer would. 

Also, I just don't have the means to try the keyboard on another computer and am tempted to buy a new keyboard. However, the concern of purchasing a new keyboard only to afterwards realize the underlying issue lies with my computer is keeping me from doing so.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

well try running a live cd like ubuntu to to test the keyboard. no need to install to computer just run it off the disk that you create. Home | Ubuntu


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

oscer1 said:


> well try running a live cd like ubuntu to to test the keyboard. no need to install to computer just run it off the disk that you create. Home | Ubuntu


I don't understand what you're asking me to do.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

What I am asking you to to is create a disk for ubuntu and to run it from the disk. Then when your in that OS test the keyboard see if it does the same thing. All the instuctions are in the link.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

I have two questions:

1. Which version of the Ubuntu OS do you recommend I troubleshoot the keyboard with; Ubuntu 12.10 or Ubuntu 12.04 LTS?
2. Also, once the OS is installed on my system, what steps should I carry out to troubleshoot the keyboard's functionality? (For example, on Windows, the keyboard tens to bug out/become unresponsive when I switch/log off user accounts).


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Eather one is fine. Don't install to computer after you create the disk just boot to the disk and select try ubuntu. Use the computer for a while testing keyboard out. But I would still suggest trying the your keyboard on someone elses computer, like a repair shop I am sure they would test it for you.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Ok I will get to it when I have a chance. Thanks.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Your welcome, keep us posted


----------

